# Tuff barrel



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Doesn’t look like a .22 revolver, that means this moron had to reload...


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 492678
> Doesn’t look like a .22 revolver, that means this moron had to reload...


Lucky fellow. Looks like they used up all of their 9 lives at once.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Barrel says it's a .357 mag!

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Misdirection said:


> Barrel says it's a .357 mag!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


Didn’t see that on my phone screen, since that’s the case, I’d bet they were shooting .38’s


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

that looks like a S&W M27 8" barrel


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Holy S***! Lucky(moron!) or, a pic of a Factory “Test” Barrel?(likely robotically fired!?)


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

looks like all squib loads, likely primer only. topstrap and cylinder wall might not survive, nor the hand holding, if a full .357 magnum charge had followed.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

After the first there should not be a barrel, receiver, hand, and probably face damage. Just not believing that happened.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Popspastime said:


> After the first there should not be a barrel, receiver, hand, and probably face damage. Just not believing that happened.


I've personally seen 3 in a row without catastrophic failure. Just a bulged barrel. The bullseye shooters put enough powder in their hand loads to barely get the bullet down range 35 yards. I laugh because their 38spl sound like a CCI 22 Quiet load. Unfortunately when you get a squib it's not easy to tell because they all sound weak.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

that barrell looks like it was cut with a machine


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

It is a S&W m27. Squib load would not blow top strap or cylinder. I don’t understand this picture. It has to have been done on purpose, for what purpose? Barrel was sawed open. Back in early 80s the short or 1/2 jacket bullets were popular. They were good bullets and were dood bit less than standard JSP or JHPs. That was there problem. The Cheap shooters, mostly 38/357 were using the lightest powder charge that would cut paper. At those velocities of 500fps and less the 1/2 jackets would throw their lead core and leave 1/2 jacket in barrel. Next one would bulge barrel. Had several cases of this in few year period. Even had one in a Colt 1911. 
If you see top strap warped up or cylinder wall blown out it is due to over charge or double charge. In all my experience I have only seen 22 rifles that had multiple bullets stuck in barrel. 
So to have catastrophic failure you need squib load to provide barrel obstruction followed up by normal power load.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Drm50 said:


> It is a S&W m27. Squib load would not blow top strap or cylinder. I don’t understand this picture. It has to have been done on purpose, for what purpose? Barrel was sawed open. Back in early 80s the short or 1/2 jacket bullets were popular. They were good bullets and were dood bit less than standard JSP or JHPs. That was there problem. The Cheap shooters, mostly 38/357 were using the lightest powder charge that would cut paper. At those velocities of 500fps and less the 1/2 jackets would throw their lead core and leave 1/2 jacket in barrel. Next one would bulge barrel. Had several cases of this in few year period. Even had one in a Colt 1911.
> If you see top strap warped up or cylinder wall blown out it is due to over charge or double charge. In all my experience I have only seen 22 rifles that had multiple bullets stuck in barrel.
> So to have catastrophic failure you need squib load to provide barrel obstruction followed up by normal power load.


i bet it blew up the barrel and The hand of the shooter of that 1911 🤣


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

ezbite said:


> i bet it blew up the barrel and The hand of the shooter of that 1911 🤣


Why cuz the guys nickname from then on was "Lefty"?


----------

